# matching drapes



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

After 2 years i have just now decided to do something with my bedroom. the walls are gold and i hated it so i painted about 4 0r 5 ft yellow then decided i didn't like that so i went back and painted it over( lucky i found the exact paint under the stairs) there is a burgundy ledge a foot or so from the top all the way around the room.(i dont like that either but it has to stay for this year.i need a carpenter for that.this house was built in 50) so i put up some burgundy drapes. they aren't wide enough to cover the whole window so i pushed the white sheers i already had there, to the middle.i'm no good with colors but it doesn't seem to match.somethings off.

I had a lovely quilt that had some burgundy and tan or gold in it and 2 shams and they seem to match. i can't return the drapes because i already cut off the little tabs inside. i know those white sheers have got to go. i was wondering if i put ecru lace sheers in their place would that match.or something else? i know we have experts here so i'll be waiting for your suggestions. ~Georgia.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Could you post some pictures? I can't help unless I can see the shades of the colors


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Wish i could but the first thing i have to do is get a camera and then get someone to help me hook up my printer scanner. it's been sitting here for 2 years. anyway i just came back from shopping and i picked up gold drapes for the center. just by holding them up to the others it looks like it will work.thanks a bunch! ~Georgia.


----------

